# 7 Footer: St.Croix vs Batson vs MHX



## JimG

Need some advice from your experienced builders: I'm going to build a couple of 7' rods, one for me and one for my fishing pardner Sonny. I've built a couple of 6'6" from that gorgeous little FTU BSRT66L, and we are both spoiled to the light weight. ( I built them as spiral micros.)

I'm looking at these blanks:

St. Croix SCv 5S70mlf-b
Batson XP842 or XSB822.5 (6'10")
MHX SJ842 (I like the white one)
FTU IM10X Chrome
FTU BSRT70L

I am open to any more suggestions you might have...thanks!!

Jim


----------



## fishin styx

Great choices.
The MHX SJ842 is a super sweet blank for inshore artificial fishing. I've got that blank in white in the dryer now and that is a great paint job. 

You might also want to look at the MHX High Modulus DS822, that is a true hoss of a rod blank.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie

I have a Batson XSB 822.5 I'll sell ya for $70

I think the xsb822.5 is the best all around wadefishing blank.
Super light and extremely sensitive works tails corkys and small top waters well

The xp842 is a great tail rod but too wholly for heavier baits


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

ftu brst70l is a very sweet rod. it is perfect for what u want to do. if u want it white u go to the hardware store and buy some apliance white epoxy or laquer in rustoleme. rub down with a scotch pad or 600 whip your blank down with some paint prep or denatured alco. then put some rubber gloves so u do not get oil on the blank and paint it.


----------



## casewilliams

I have built on all three blanks listed, batson rx 8, both of them broke on hook set,white mhx 7' ml blank was ok but not very straight, and now I'm using st.croix sc3 66mm and 66mf, hands down better than the other blanks listed. The mm weighs 2.5oz and the Mf weighs 2.9 oz I primarily fish for.flounder but have caught reds over 10 lbs on both rods with no problem.


----------



## Swampland

I'd get in touch with Charlie and snatch that 822.5 for that price. It's a great blank for the type of light action fishing you're planning on building it for.


----------



## JimG

Thanks for the replies! This site is the best...

One conclusion I've reached after coming back to rodbuilding after a 20yr hiatus: THEY ARE ALL GREAT! 

In the old days there was a clear demarkation between top tier and lower quality blanks, it was easy to tell... nowadays every quality blank I pick up, from FTU's IM8s to SCv's, makes me say "Aaahhh..."

I think I am going to be happy with whatever I choose, (but I will watch for a sale on the SCv...)

And I now have the "disease", it won't be the last one I build!:redface:


----------



## capt. baldy

I have a spiral rod built on the 5s70mlf-b blank.I had fished with a pr 944 glx rod for 12 years. This rod weighs 3.4 oz. and is probably the best rod i have ever fished in 50 yrs of fishing. i usually fish tails.


----------



## capt. baldy

Correction pr 844 glx


----------

